# Needing Experienced Hoyt Shooters Knowledge On Target Bows



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I'll try to give you an easy to read breakdown of the different options on the Contender Elite.

Limbs:

XT2000 - This limb will give you roughly 38" ATA and a 6 5/8" to 7 1/8" brace depending on which cam you select.

XT3000 - This limb will give you roughly 41" ATA and a 7 3/8" to 7 3/4" brace depending on which cam you select.

Basically, you need to pick the limb that will give you the best fit.

Cams:

Cam 1/2 Plus - The slowest of the cams. Easy to draw. Medium wall. Fairly relaxed valley. 

GTX - Few have shot this cam yet. From all the reports, it falls right in the middle of the Cam 1/2 Plus and the Spiral X. It is supposed to have a better wall than the Cam 1/2 Plus, but still be fairly easy to draw. 

Spiral X - Fastest of the cams. Stiffer drawing, but very smooth all the way back to a VERY SOLID wall. Valley is essentially non-existent. This cam is awesome if you promote strong shots. It will keep you honest or it will eat you up. Shooters have a love/hate relationship with this cam.

If I was buying a new 2011 bow, I would pick between the Spiral or the GTX, depending on what type of shooter I am. If you relax in the valley, go with the GTX. If you pull through your shots, the Spiral might be for you.


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

SteveID, Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

See my reply here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1352355&p=1059253407#post1059253407

-Steve


----------

